# My Daddy passed away



## Nugefan (Jun 10, 2015)

last week , just now getting back in the groove of things again ....

been a ruff week and a half but I do know he is not suffering anymore , what a blessing it is ...


----------



## georgia357 (Jun 10, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Sargent (Jun 10, 2015)

Prayers to you and your family, Nuge.


----------



## hobbs27 (Jun 10, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Bucky T (Jun 10, 2015)

Very sorry to hear this Andy. 

Prayers sent for you and your family.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 10, 2015)

I'm sorry for your loss Andy. Prayers sent up for you and your family.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear it, Andy.


----------



## rydert (Jun 10, 2015)

sorry to hear this Nuge....prayers sent


----------



## Hilsman (Jun 10, 2015)

prayers sent


----------



## JustUs4All (Jun 10, 2015)

I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## joey1919 (Jun 10, 2015)

I dread that day, prayers for you and yours.


----------



## oops1 (Jun 10, 2015)

Prayers for you and yours.. Nuge. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## twtabb (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Duff (Jun 10, 2015)

Oh man, very sorry to hear Nuge. My prayers are with you bud


----------



## specialk (Jun 10, 2015)

so sorry friend....prayers and good thoughts your way...


----------



## j_seph (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry to hear this, prayers for you and family


----------



## bulldawgborn (Jun 10, 2015)

Praying for solace for you and your family.  Thankfully you know your father is in a better place and that you will see him again.


----------



## Milkman (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss. I have lost both my parents and know your emotions in this. 
Your relationship with a parent or sibling is the longest one of your life.


----------



## Troy Butler (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## Keebs (Jun 10, 2015)

Aaawww Andy, I am soooo sorry!!


----------



## Headshot (Jun 10, 2015)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers sent.


----------



## elfiii (Jun 10, 2015)

Sad to hear this Andy. I've lost both of my parents. It's still a big empty hole. Prayers sent for you brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 10, 2015)

Nuge I am sorry for you loss.


----------



## speedcop (Jun 11, 2015)

there's just a huge hole left for most of us when dad goes. Know your pain and your hurting right now but wont be long and ole dad's memories will bring a smile on your face. Our prayers for your loss


----------



## Paymaster (Jun 12, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss, Andy! Prayers for you my friend.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Andy.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry I missed this Andy.  Prayers for you and  your family.


----------



## flattop (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry to hear this bud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jun 19, 2015)

He lives on in your heart and memory, my Friend. Remember the good times.


----------



## Resica (Jun 19, 2015)

Sorry for your loss Nuge.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## Crickett (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm just now seeing this. I'm so sorry for your loss Andy.


----------

